

Partnerships - Values vs Success - davidperel
http://davidperel.net/partnerships/

======
mooreds
Great post. I have had several family members and work colleagues get burned
by partnerships, but can point to one or two successful pairings. I wondered
what the deal was.

You present a compelling thesis, and I look forward to finding out what they
(the successful partners) think of it.

It would have been a stronger article if you could have talked about methods
to keep values in sync.

